
Show HN: Devmark – bookmark extension - aswerty
https://www.devmark.io/
======
Folyd
Hi, thanks for bring a good extension for us. However, after i trying, i don't
think the extension is user-friendly, and i think it is a little complicate
because i don't know how to use it. The users always lazy, they rarely to read
such a long extension instructions.

~~~
aswerty
Thanks for the feedback.

What I'll probably do next is implement some form of post-install instructions
(short and concise).

And I also need to somehow display the hotkeys since the extension was
designed with the idea that the core user base would be made up of keyboard
friendly folks.

------
aswerty
Submitter here. The extension is just for chrome at the moment. I've been
using this myself for the last 12 months roughly (when it was 90% complete)
and only got around to finishing it off recently.

Main things about it are: it uses a smart search instead of folders/tags and
it's built to be used just with key binds. Of course it can be used with the
mouse as well.

------
fiatjaf
Where are the bookmarks stored? Is import and export possible?

~~~
aswerty
Bookmarks are stored in a postgres database in the AWS EU West 1 region
(Ireland). And yes, import/export is possible. Just go to the settings page in
the application.

One thing to note, since devmark doesn't use a folder hierarchy - if you
import and then export your bookmarks they won't have original folder setup.

~~~
fiatjaf
I was asking if they were stored in the browser or in your servers. In fact I
wanted to know if they would be synced on multiple computers.

I am currently storing bookmarks in Workflowy with a Chrome Extension that
clips the current URL to Workflowy. It is nice, but I might perhaps try your
extension for a while.

~~~
aswerty
Yeah, they're synced across multiple computers. The idea is to try and get a
Firefox version up and running sooner than later as well. What I want is to
have bookmarks cross device and cross browser. Although stretching to an
Opera/Edge extension might be a bit too much with just me developing it.

I'm wide open to feedback as well. So if you do end up using it; feel free to
let me know what you think of it.

